
Active learning is more effective, but students don't think so - fanf2
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/college-students-think-they-learn-less-with-an-effective-teaching-method/
======
jimmyvalmer
I don't know why "lecture" exists anymore. Doing problem sets was painful,
yes, but the only way to make things stick.

